# Du lịch và cuộc sống > Visa & Hộ Chiếu >  Làm thẻ tạm trú tại việt nam

## leminhminh6869

LÀM THẺ TẠM TRÚ TẠI VIỆT NAM - Ve may bay gia re | ve may bay khuyen mai | phong ve may bay | dai ly ban ve may bay | ve may bay Vietnam Airlines | ve may bay gia re Jetstar | ve may bay Air Mekong | ve may bay Viet Jet Air gia re | ve may bay Viet N
LÀM THẺ TẠM TRÚ TẠI VIỆT NAM
Liên hệ làm visa, thẻ tạm trú tại Việt Nam: 0422400222 // 0422400333 // 0945.836.836

I. QUY ĐỊNH CHUNG
  Cơ quan có thẩm quyền của Việt Nam cấp cho người nước ngoài tạm trú tại Việt Nam  từ 1 năm trở lên. TTT có thời hạn từ 1 đến 3 năm phù hợp với mục đích nhập cảnh và tạm trú tại Việt  Nam  của người nước ngoài. Thời hạn giá trị của TTT cấp cho người nước ngoài phải ngắn hơn ít nhất là 1 tháng so với thời hạn còn giá trị của hộ chiếu.  Người nước ngoài mang TTT còn giá trị kèm theo hộ chiếu còn giá trị được nhập cảnh, xuất cảnh Việt  Nam không cần phải có thị thực Việt   Nam . Người nước ngoài mang TTT còn giá trị mà trong mục "mang hộ chiếu" ghi chữ "không", thì vẫn được nhập cảnh, xuất cảnh bình thường, không đòi hỏi phải có hộ chiếu. Người không quốc tịch nếu được cấp TTT, thì được dùng thẻ này để xuất, nhập cảnh Việt   Nam  . Người nước ngoài mang hộ chiếu ngoại giao, hộ chiếu công vụ, hộ chiếu phổ thông được miễn thị thực theo điều ước quốc tế mà ViệtNam  kí kết hoặc tham gia và người có hộ chiếu còn thời hạn giá trị dưới 1 năm thì không được cấp TTT. Người nước ngoài bị mất TTT, bị hư hỏng, hết hạn hoặc thay đổi nội dung của thẻ, thì được xem xét cấp lại TTT. Thời hạn của thẻ cấp lại bằng thời hạn của thẻ
Đối tượng được cấp thẻ tạm trú:
Người nước ngoài có thời hạn làm việc từ 1 năm trở lên, gồm:
+ Thành viên Hội đồng quản trị và Ban điều hành (Ban Tổng Giám đốc hoặc Ban Giám đốc) 
+ Có tên trong giấy phép đăng ký kinh doanh, giấy phép đầu tư có góp vốn
+ Người có giấy phép lao động từ 1 năm trở lên.
 Thẻ tạm trú có các ký hiệu sau dây:
A: Cấp cho thành viên cơ quan đại diện nước ngoài và thân nhân, người giúp việc cùng đi.
B1: Cấp cho người nước ngoài làm việc với Viện kiểm sát nhân dân tối cao, Tòa án nhân dân tối cao, các Bộ, cơ quan ngang Bộ, cơ quan thuộc chính phủ, Uỷ ban nhân dân tỉnh, thành phố trực thuộc Trung ương và cơ quan Trung ương của các tổ chức nhân dân, đoàn thể quần chúng.
B2: Cấp cho người nước ngoài làm việc tại dự án đầu tư đã được cơ quan nhà nước có thẩm quyền của Việt Nam cấp giấy phép.
B3: Cấp cho người nước ngoài làm việc với doanh nghiệp của Việt Nam.
B4: Cấp cho người nước ngoài thuộc biên chế của văn phòng đại diện, chi nhánh của tổ chức kinh tế, văn hóa và tổ chức chuyên môn khác của nước ngoài; tổ chức phi Chính phủ có trụ sở đặt tại Việt Nam.
C: Cấp cho người nước ngoài tạm trú tại Việt Nam với mục đích khác
1.2. Thủ tục cấp thẻ tạm trú
 - Hồ sơ gồm:
  1. Giấy  phép hoạt động của  công ty
  2. Thông báo hoạt động
  3.Giấy xác nhận có  tên trong hội đồng  quản  trị ( Hoặc giấy phép lao động do sở lao động và thương binh xã hội cấp)
 4. Giấy phép sử dụng con dấu
  5. Giấy đăng ký mã số thuế
  6. Giấy xác nhận con dấu+ mẫu chữ ký của Tổng giám đốc, Phó tổng giám đốc ( theo mẫu )
  7. Form khai + Công văn (mẫu N5A và N5B gui kèm đánh máy tên va các mục cần khai)
  8. Hộ chiếu ( hộ chiêu gốc )
  9. Ảnh ( 4 ảnh 3 x 4 nền trắng)
10. Giấy giới thiệu ( ký + đóng dấu sẵn )
Các mục 1,2,3,4,5: photo công chứng
- Lệ  phí

   - Thời gian giải quyết: 05 - 07 ngày kể từ ngày nhận hồ sơ hợp lệ.
  Sample of temporary residence card

Important Notes:

1.The holder will be exempted Vietnamese visa.  
2.The holder must: 
 - Submit this card whenever officials require.
-Maintain this card carefully.
 - Make procedure to petition a new card, if you want to change the details in your card.
 -Make a declaration report when you lost, mislay or the card failed.
3. Prohibit to make false card, eraser, correct, exchange, lend other person and use card.

N6
3x4  cm size
photo

Republic of
Vietnamese socialist
Temporary
residence card
No……..(1)
Immigration
Departure grant for:

Full name…………….......…...
Sex:  Male            Female 
Date of birth …..……...............
Carry passport belong to: ............ No:……………………………... Offices or Organizations sponsor
…………………………………
Validity from..../..../.....to./…/…
             Date of issue:.................
               Manager

3. FORM SYMBOL


Mẫu N5B/M

THÔNG TIN VỀ NGƯỜI NƯỚC NGOÀI 
ĐỀ NGHỊ CẤP THẺ TẠM TRÚ (1) 
Kèm theo công văn số  01  ngày 15/08/2007 của  Công  ty TNHH…..)

 	Ảnh 
(3) 
1. Họ và tên:   YANG TSAI SHUNG
2. Sinh ngày:      7/12/1962 3.    Giới tính: Nam
4. Quốc tịch:   Đài loan
5. Tôn  giáo:      6. Nghề nghiệp:  Thương nhân
7. Chức vụ:      Phó giám đốc kinh doanh
8. Hộ chiếu số:  121009217
   Loại :      Phổ thông
   Cơ quan cấp : 
   Giá trị đến ngày : 30/5/2015

9. Địa chỉ cư trú và nơi làm việc  ở nước ngoài trước khi nhập cảnh Việt Nam: 
    Birkholzer Allee11,163212 Neu Lindenberg, Dutsch

10. Nhập cảnh Việt nam ngày:    2/7/2007

11. Đã được chứng nhận tạm trú đến ngày:    15/7/2007

12. Địa chỉ đang tạm trú và làm việc ở Việt nam:
-  Địa chỉ tạm trú:      ………, Hà nội
- Làm việc với : Công ty Cổ phần ………
- Địa chỉ: ………., Hà nội

13. Đề nghị cấp  thẻ tạm trú:
- Thời hạn từ ngày:    12/07/2007   đến ngày 12/07/2010
- Địa chỉ tạm trú:     ……., Hà nội
- Mục đích tạm trú: 
+  Làm việc tại:       Công ty cổ phần 
   Địa chỉ:    ……..– Hà nội.

Ghi chú(1),(2),(3),(4),(5):
(1) Đóngdấu treo của cơ quan/ tổ chức vào phía trái bên cạnh tiêu đề này
(2) Côngvăn theo mẫu N5A
(3) Dán 01ảnh mới chụp, cỡ 3x4 cm, mặt nhìn thẳng, đầu để trần, không đeo kính mầu, cóđóng dấu giáp lai của cơ quan/ tổ chức đề nghị cấp thẻ tạm trú; kèm theo 01 ảnhrời cùng kiểu để cấp thẻ
(4) Nếu làhộ chiếu thì ghi rõ phổ thông, công vụ hay ngoại giao; nếu là giấy tờ thay hộchiếu thì ghi rõ tên giấy tờ đó
(5) Nộp kèmgiấy tờ chứng minh mục đích ở lại Việt Nam (tuỳ trường hợp mà nộp giấy tờ thíchhợp như: giấy phép lao động; quyết định bổ nhiệm chức danh trong doanh nghiệp;người thuộc biên chế Văn phòng đại diện, Chi nhánh công ty nước ngoài tại ViệtNam; giấy đăng ký kết hôn; giấy khai sinh)


Mẫu N5A/M
Công ty cổ phần
Địa chỉ: ….Hà nội
Tel: ….	CỘNG HÒA XÃ HỘI CHỦ NGHĨA VIỆT NAM
Độc lập -Tự do -Hạnh phúc
============
Số: 01/CV
V/v : Đề nghi cấp thẻ tạm trú cho người nước ngoài

Hà nội, ngày  12  tháng 7  năm 2007  
Kính gửi:   CỤC QUẢN LÝ XUẤT NHẬP CẢNH -BỘ CÔNG AN

   Đề nghị Quý cơ quan xem xét cấp thẻ tạm trú cho 01 người nước ngoài sau đây:
Số TT 
 	Họ và tên	Ngày tháng năm sinh	Công việc đang đảm nhiệm






(thông tin chi tiết kèm theo)
      Giám đốc công ty cổ phần 
----------------------
Nguyễn Chí Kiên



CÔNG TY CỔ PHẦN
Địa chỉ: ….Hà nội
Tel: ….
CỘNG HÒA XÃ HỘI CHỦ NGHĨA VIỆT NAM
 Độc lập -Tự do -Hạnh phúc
 ============
Số :  01/CV
V/v : Đề nghi cấp thẻ tạm trú cho người nước ngoài
Hà nội, ngày   tháng 7  năm 2007
V/v : Giới thiệu mẫu chữ ký và con dấu

Kính gửi: CỤC QUẢN LÝ XUẤT NHẬP CẢNH - BỘ CÔNG AN

Công ty Cổ phần Quốc tế đã có giấy phép thành lập số 0103005266 cấp ngày 14/40/2004  xin được gửi tới   A18 Cục  Quản lý Xuất nhập cảnh –Bộ Công an lời chào trân trọng và xin đựơc trình bày với Quý Cục  một việc như sau:

            Do yêu cầu  công  việc, thời gian tới   Công ty Cổ phần Quốc tế có nhu cầu  làm thủ  tục  xin  thị thực  nhập xuất cảnh  cũng như gia hạn cấp mới thị thực  cho khách nước ngoài  vào làm việc tại Việt nam. Nên bằng công văn này,  chúng tôi xin  trình bày với  Cục Quản lý Xuất nhập cảnh cho  Công ty chúng tôi  được nộp  hồ sơ đăng ký  giao dịch  với Quý Cục  để thuận lợi  cho công việc. 
            Rất mong nhận được sự  giúp đỡ  của  Cục  Quản lý Xuất nhập cảnh- Bộ Công an.
Xin  chân thành cám ơn./.
Hà nội, ngày …

Công ty  cổ phần quốc tế

Công ty cổ phần
 Địa chỉ: ….Hà nội
 Tel: ….	
CỘNG HÒA XÃ HỘI CHỦ NGHĨA VIỆT NAM
 Độc lập -Tự do -Hạnh phúc
 ============
V/v : Mở hồ sơ giao dịch
Hà nội, ngày  tháng 7  năm 2007  

Kính gửi:  CỤC  QUẢN LÝ XUẤT NHẬP CẢNH- BỘ CÔNG AN


            Công ty  Cổ phần …có giấy phép thành lập số 0103005266 do Sở Kế hoach đầu tư thành phố Hà nội cấp ngày 14/10/2004 xin được gửi tới   A18 Cục  Quản lý Xuất nhập cảnh –Bộ Công an lời chào trân trọng và xin đựơc giới thiệu mãu chữ ký và con dấu của người được uỷ quyền giao dịch với Quý Cục. Cụ thể như sau:
          Người được uỷ quyền:     ông   Nguyễn Trí Kiên        
          Chức vụ :     Giám đốc
            Quốc tịch :                        Việt Nam
            SốCMTND:      012043436 do Công an … cấp …
Mẫu chữ ký 1


Mẫu chữ ký 2
Mẫu chữ ký 3
Mẫu chữ ký và con  dấu


Mẫu chữ ký và con  dấu


Mẫu chữ ký và con  dấu



Chúng tôi rất mong nhận được sự  giúp đỡ  của  Cục  Quản lý Xuất nhập cảnh- Bộ Công an.
Xin  chân thành cám ơn./.
Xin  chân thành cám ơn./.
Hà nội, ngày …

Công ty  cổ phần ...





Liên hệ làm visa, thẻ tạm trú tại Việt Nam: 0422400222 // 0422400333 // 0945.836.836
Các tin khác
» THỦ TỤC LÀM VISA QATAR
» HỒ SƠ LÀM VISA QATAR
» DỊCH VỤ LÀM VISA SERBIA
» THỦ TỤC LÀM VISA SERBIA | GIẤY TỜ THỦ TỤC XIN VISA SERBIA
» HỒ SƠ LÀM VISA SERBIA | DỊCH VỤ LÀM VISA SERBIA
» DỊCH VỤ LÀM VISA HY LẠP
» HỒ XIN VISA HY LẠP | DỊCH VỤ LÀM VISA HY LAP - SCHENGEN
» dịch vụ làm visa đi Hy Lạp | visa Châu Âu
» LÀM VISA ĐI NAM PHI
» HỒ SƠ XIN VISA ĐI UKRAINE

----------


## leminhminh6869

Vinaholidays | Vé máy bay giá rẻ | Tour du lịch trong nước | Du lịch nước ngoài |Đặt vé máy bay | Đăng Kí vé máy bay | dịch vụ đặt phòng khách sạn | đặt phòng khách sạn việt nam| đặt phòng khách sạn quốc tế | Book hotels | Cho thuê xe | dịch vụ làm v
Làm giấy phép lao động ở việt nam - visa lao động
LÀM GIẤY PHÉP LAO ĐỘNG Ở VIỆT NAM - VISA LAO ĐỘNG - Ve may bay gia re | ve may bay khuyen mai | phong ve may bay | dai ly ban ve may bay | ve may bay Vietnam Airlines | ve may bay gia re Jetstar | ve may bay Air Mekong | ve may bay Viet Jet Air gia r
LÀM GIẤY PHÉP LAO ĐỘNG Ở VIỆT NAM - VISA LAO ĐỘNG
CƠ SỞ PHÁP LÝ:

- Bộ luật Lao động đã được sửa đổi bổ sung năm 2007;

- Nghị định số 34/2008/NĐ-CP ngày 25/3/2008 của Chính phủ về việc quy định về tuyển dụng và quản lý người nước ngoài làm việc tại Việt Nam

- Thông tư số 08/2008/TT-BLĐTBXH ngày 10/6/2008 của Bộ Lao động - Thương binh và Xã hội hướng dẫn thi hành một số điều của Nghị định số 34/2008/NĐ-CP ngày 25 tháng 3 năm 2008 của Chính phủ quy định về tuyển dụng và quản lý người nước ngoài làm việc tại Việt Nam.

Liên hệ làm dịch vụ: 0422400222 - 0422400333 - 0945.836.836

TƯ VẤN
I. Điều kiện xin cấp giấy phép lao động cho người nước ngoài làm việc tại Việt Nam

1. Đủ 18 tuổi trở lên;

2. Có sức khỏe phù hợp với yêu cầu công việc;

3. Không có tiền án về tội vi phạm an ninh quốc gia; không thuộc diện đang bị truy cứu trách nhiệm hình sự, đang chấp hành hình phạt hình sự theo quy định của pháp luật Việt Nam và pháp luật nước ngoài.

4. Là nhà quản lý, giám đốc điều hành, chuyên gia

Lưu ý: Đối với người nước ngoài xin vào hành nghề y, dược tư nhân, trực tiếp khám, chữa bệnh tại Việt Nam hoặc làm việc trong lĩnh vực giáo dục, dạy nghề phải có đủ điều kiện theo quy định của pháp luật Việt Nam về hành nghề y, dược tư nhân hoặc về giáo dục, dạy nghề.

II. Hồ sơ xin cấp mới Giấy phép lao động cho người nước ngoài.

1. Bản sao Giấy phép hoạt động của đơn vị (Có dấu Công chứng nhà nước)

Ví dụ: Giấy chứng nhận đầu tư của Công ty có vốn đầu tư nước ngoài; Giấy chứng nhận đăng ký kinh doanh; hoặc Giấy phép hoạt động của Chi nhánh, Văn phòng Đại diện của các công ty, các tổ chức nước ngoài tại Việt Nam…..

2. Văn bản đề nghị cấp giấy phép lao động của người sử dụng lao động theo Mẫu 04

3. Phiếu đăng ký dự tuyển lao động của người nước ngoài theo Mẫu số 1 đối với trường hợp người nước ngoài được tổ chức, doanh nghiệp tại Việt Nam tuyển dụng theo hình thức hợp đồng lao động;

Các trường hợp khác thì gồm các Văn bản sau:

- Văn bản của doanh nghiệp nước ngoài cử người nước ngoài sang làm việc tại hiện diện thương mại của doanh nghiệp nước ngoài trên lãnh thổ Việt Nam đối với trường hợp người nước ngoài di chuyển trong nội bộ doanh nghiệp;

- Hợp đồng ký kết giữa đối tác phía Việt Nam và phía nước ngoài đối với trường hợp người nước ngoài làm việc trong doanh nghiệp nước ngoài không có hiện diện thương mại tại Việt Nam vào Việt nam thực hiện các hợp đồng kinh tế, thương mại, tài chính, ngân hàng, bảo hiểm, khoa học kỹ thuật, văn hóa, thể thao;

- Giấy chứng nhận của tổ chức phi chính phủ nước ngoài được phép hoạt động tại Việt Nam đối với trường hợp người nước ngoài đại diện cho tổ chức phi chính phủ nước ngoài được phép hoạt động tại Việt Nam.

2. 4. Phiếu lý lịch tư pháp do cơ quan có thẩm quyền của nước mà người nước ngoài cư trú trước khi đến Việt Nam cấp. Trường hợp người nước ngoài hiện đã cư trú tại Việt Nam từ đủ 06 tháng trở lên thì chỉ cần phiếu lý lịch tư pháp do Sở Tư pháp tỉnh, thành phố của Việt Nam nơi người nước ngoài đang cư trú cấp. Thời điểm phiếu lý lịch tư pháp được lập không quá 6 tháng tính đến ngày nộp hồ sơ đề nghị cấp giấy phép lao động.

3. 5. Bản lý lịch tự thuật có dán ảnh của người nước ngoài theo Mẫu số 02.

4. 6. Giấy chứng nhận sức khỏe được cấp ở nước ngoài hoặc tại Việt Nam

Thời điểm phiếu khám sức khỏe được lập không quá 6 tháng tính đến thời điểm nộp hồ sơ đề nghị cấp giấy phép lao động

Trường hợp người nước ngoài đang cư trú tại Việt Nam thì do Bệnh viên Đa khoa cấp tỉnh (Ví dụ như Bệnh Viện Đa Khoa tỉnh Đồng Nai, Bắc Ninh, Hải Dương……)

Riêng tại Hà Nội và TP. Hồ Chí Minh thì người lao động làm theo chỉ dẫn sau:

Tại Hà Nội thì khám sức khỏe tại một trong 05 Bệnh Viện sau: Bệnh viên Bạch Mai; Bệnh Viên Đa khoa Xanhpon; Bệnh Viện E Hà Nội, Bệnh Viện quốc tế Việt Pháp; Phòng khám đa khoa International SOS – Công ty liên doanh OSCAT VN

Tại TP. Hồ Chí Minh thì người lao động có thể khám sức khỏe tại một trong 05 bệnh Viên sau đây: Bệnh viện Chợ Rẫy; Phòng khám đa khoa quốc tế Columbia; Bệnh viện Thống Nhất;Bệnh viện Việt – Pháp; Phòng khám đa khoa quốc tế International SOS.

5. Một trong các văn bản chứng nhận trình độ chuyên môn, kỹ thuật tương ứng với các trường hợp sau:

- Chứng nhận về trình độ chuyên môn, kỹ thuật cao của người nước ngoài bao gồm bằng tốt nghiệp đại học, thạc sĩ, tiến sĩ phù hợp với chuyên môn, công việc theo yêu cầu của người sử dụng lao động;

- Giấy xác nhận ít nhất 05 (năm) năm kinh nghiệm trong nghề nghiệp, trong điều hành sản xuất, quản lý được cơ quan có thẩm quyền của nước ngoài xác nhận và phù hợp với công việc theo yêu cầu của người sử dụng lao động đối với trường hợp người nước ngoài là nghệ nhân những ngành nghề truyền thống hoặc người có kinh nghiệm trong nghề nghiệp, trong điều hành sản xuất, quản lý nhưng không có chứng chỉ, văn bằng công nhận.

- Bản liệt kê các câu lạc bộ bóng đá mà cầu thủ đã tham gia thi đấu hoặc chứng nhận của câu lạc bộ mà cầu thủ đã tham gia thi đấu liền trước đó đối với trường hợp người nước ngoài được tuyển dụng làm cầu thủ bóng đá cho các câu lạc bộ bóng đá tại Việt Nam.

6. 03 (ba) ảnh mầu (kích thước 3cm x 4cm, đầu để trần, chụp chính diện, rõ mặt, rõ hai tai, không đeo kính, phông ảnh màu trắng), ảnh chụp không quá 06 (sáu) tháng tính từ thời điểm người nước ngoài nộp hồ sơ

III. Yêu cầu đối với hồ sơ:

Mọi giấy tờ được lập ở nước ngoài phải được Hợp pháp hóa lãnh sự và được dịch ra tiếng Việt và Công chứng;
Hồ sơ khai bằng tiếng Việt Nam hoặc 02 thứ tiếng (Tiếng Việt và tiếng nước ngoài). Trường hợp chỉ khai bằng một thứ tiếng nước ngoài thỉ phải dịch ra tiếng Việt Nam;
Mỗi người lao động làm 02 Bộ hồ sơ:
- 01 Bộ hồ sơ nộp cho Sở lao động Tương binh và Xã hội tỉnh, thành phố nơi mà đơn vị sử dụng lao động đặt trụ sở;

- 01 Bộ hồ sơ lưu tại Đơn vị sử dụng lao động.

IV. Địa điểm nộp hồ sơ

Người lao động, đơn vị sử dụng lao động trực tiếp nộp hồ sơ Xin cấp giấy phép lao động cho người nước ngoài tại Sở lao động Thương Binh và Xã hội tỉnh, thành phố mà đơn vị sử dụng lao động có trụ sở chính.

Liên Hệ với chúng tôi

Mọi vướng mắc cho từng trường hợp cụ thể của người lao động nước ngoài tại Việt Nam, người lao động hoặc đơn vị sử dụng lao động có thể liên hệ trực tiếp với chúng tôi theo địa chỉ liên lạc ghi trên website này. Chúng tôi luôn sẵn lòng giúp đỡ và đưa ra những ý kiến tư vấn tốt nhất.

Chúc bạn thành công!

Các tin khác
» THỦ TỤC LÀM VISA QATAR
» HỒ SƠ LÀM VISA QATAR
» DỊCH VỤ LÀM VISA SERBIA
» THỦ TỤC LÀM VISA SERBIA | GIẤY TỜ THỦ TỤC XIN VISA SERBIA
» HỒ SƠ LÀM VISA SERBIA | DỊCH VỤ LÀM VISA SERBIA
» DỊCH VỤ LÀM VISA HY LẠP
» HỒ XIN VISA HY LẠP | DỊCH VỤ LÀM VISA HY LAP - SCHENGEN
» dịch vụ làm visa đi Hy Lạp | visa Châu Âu
» LÀM VISA ĐI NAM PHI
» HỒ SƠ XIN VISA ĐI UKRAINE

----------

